# Does my rat look pregnant to you?? :s



## LinnCREDIBLE (Nov 7, 2014)

My dad recently gave me his female rat... He has 2 males as well. They weren't all kept in one cage but he said they had been together briefly at times. I've had her for a week. She was already a little fat but to me it seems she's getting bigger... What do you all think? Does she look pregnant?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not expert but in my opinion she definitely does look pregnant.


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Nov 7, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> I'm not expert but in my opinion she definitely does look pregnant.


 Yikes.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

If she's getting bigger I would Def say she is.....that's what happened with Vicky. ...silly parents giving people pregnant rats


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

Yup. My Harper is very fat, and I don't think that's the body shape of a rat that's just fat. Rats can breed insanely fast. But raising a litter isn't just stress. It's bonds formed that are beyond belief.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Definitely pregnant. Yikes indeed.


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Nov 7, 2014)

Well I've been reading a lot about what to do just in case... I gave her some nesting material but she didn't do much with it yet. I hope everything goes okay for her. I'm worried now. :/


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

By the time they show, they're usually close to the due date. You probably already know this, but just in case you should have her in an aquarium for now even though an aquarium should never be a permanent home for a rat. You don't want the babies getting through cage bars. Up her protein a bit, and of course start lining up homes and having cages ready. It actually isn't as much extra work as you think to take care of so many extra rats. Extra food and cage cleanings yeah, but once you get used to it it's not that hard. I use fleece bedding which takes less time to change, and buy food in bulk to save money. My Nippy had 14 babies, and I had to keep all but two. It wasn't long before I felt it was easy.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Any baby rats yet?


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Nov 7, 2014)

Nope! No babies! False alarm!! She's just a chubby girl  hahaha


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Hmm...that's not a very good shape for a girl who isn't pregnant. Is she pooping normally and drinking enough water?


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Nov 7, 2014)

Yes! I was thinking the same thing after she didn't have any babies, but she is definitely drinking and eating perfectly fine. She poops constantly and her poops always look normal. She is a weird shape though, isn't she? Do you think I should go ahead and get her checked out?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It wouldn't hurt. I'm not sure what would cause that shape in a female, but it doesn't look normal to me; especially since it seems to favor one side instead of being evenly dispersed, that may just be the pics though, can't tell.


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Nov 7, 2014)

I think it's because her upper body was twisted the other way or something lol. She isn't quite as round now though. I'm thinking she might have reabsorbed them because her belly isn't nearly as firm as it was. But I will get her checked out just to be on the safe side.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Could have also been bloating if you just got her and she was on a different food previously. But who knows. If you do decide to take her in, let us know what they say.


----------



## LinnCREDIBLE (Nov 7, 2014)

Will do! Thanks for replying


----------

